# Mirka sanding block with abranet for drywall



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Today I tried the sanding blck pictured here attached to a festool vac to sand a drywall repair on the ceiling. Sanding directly overhead (with CONTACTS in my eyes) I felt no dust falling at all. No drywall dust showed up on the black fleece pullover I was wearing either. The set up worked best with the vacuum set very low, otherwise it stuck too much to the ceiling and wanted to leave scratches.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Dean, what filters do you use in you extractor when sanding GWB? Those HEPPA filters are pretty expensive for drywall.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

DeanV said:


> Today I tried the sanding blck pictured here attached to a festool vac to sand a drywall repair on the ceiling. Sanding directly overhead (with CONTACTS in my eyes) I felt no dust falling at all. No drywall dust showed up on the black fleece pullover I was wearing either. The set up worked best with the vacuum set very low, otherwise it stuck too much to the ceiling and wanted to leave scratches.



Dumb question here, but how did you connect it to the hose?

There was an adaptor in the box, but we couldn't figure out how it fit. 

I left it at the store.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The adapted snaps over the connector on the block and the festool hose fits on that.

As for the HEPA, this was small scale, but with shop Vacs it seemed like the bags catch almost everything so I figured it would be the same with the festool, hopefully I am right. When sanding primer on NC trim we do not seem to see much build up on the HEPA.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Dean, what filters do you use in you extractor when sanding GWB? Those HEPPA filters are pretty expensive for drywall.


 




 




 

Sorry. I can't get the video to embed. (never figured that or multi quote out)


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks BB. I actually have that system saved on my Amazon wish list. It looks like it works well, but is a little bulky to say the least. 

I'm just waiting for VP to write a review about it before I make a purchase.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

DeanV said:


> The adapted snaps over the connector on the block and the festool hose fits on that.



Maybe we had the wrong adaptor (or we're 'special') because neither of us could figure it out and that plastic wasn't "snapping" to nothing.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I will take a pic later.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Just force the adapter on like this. Snaps in one click and festool's hose fits nicely on the end.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Guess that puts me in the 'special' category then....we must not have pushed hard enough. 

Thanks...


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Have you not got the Mirka Handy Sander as yet?










It might appear to be a "JP image", but that bit of kit was supplied FOC by TDS from the UK whom I use for my supplies.

I have the Handy (shown above) and also have the same one as DeanV and it is awsome. Especially with the sponge interface pads. Even using them on broad wall areas, let alone trim.

The Mirka Handy comes without the sponge interface pads ATM. 
IMO, it is not as effective as sucking all the filler dust away from the mesh as the Abranet you show Dean. But still a good piece of kit.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I do not have that one. If I found it in a local store, I would have it. Does the Abranet not fit that one? 

I bought the interface pad, but so far have not tried it. When do you use the interface pad and when not?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Dean, Mine came with this hose that fits both hand sanders and also fits to the vac. Do you have that hose in the picture?

The hand block on the left is the Handy (yellow one), the smaller one is the one Dean pictured. Also seen in #1 pic below


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I have been using this type of setup for a few weeks now, so I don't have a conclusive report at this time. First off, I dont see it just as a drywall tool. 

But I will say that generally I think this concept is a great idea. If we are power sanding with extraction, of course I want a dustless handblock set as well. 

The whole idea (for me), especially on clear or stain grade wood finishes, is that dustless sanding means we are not grinding microscopic dust particles into the wood grain anymore, so the finish is less cloudy, more rich and true to the actual character of the wood grain. 

Prior to this set, I was frustrated with, say, stripping a whole door, then doing a bit of hand sanding at the end around the edges, or a few passes on the face to ensure no orbital traces, and end up with alot more dust hand sanding than power sanding. And knowing it was creating some variation in the quality of absorption of the finish. 

I'm not seeing that as problematic anymore. 

Here is the little hot rod set I am working with...


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I do not have any of the adapters vp or JP show, nor have I seen them in the stores I got my mirka and festool stuff from.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

So I went back and checked out the adaptor....yup, just didn't push hard enough. I will share my 'special' moment with the salesguy as he too didn't push hard enough....duh.

Anyway, finally used it last week on about 200 sqft of wall patching. (insurance job, flooded basement so the lower part of the wall) 

Even with the Festool on the lowest setting there was a touch more suction than I would prefer, but all and all I was happy with it. Puts the shop vac, Hyde system to shame. (dare I even make the comparison?)

They had the extra hose attachment you showed there JP, but this place is a bit expencive and I was feeling gouged already. ($50 for the sander, $15 a paper package and they wanted $40 for that plastic hose....I don't buy when I'm annoyed. :no

Anyway, changed my technique a bit. I used to layout the mud and not worry too much about excessive mud on the outside of the blade. When dry I'd knock those down with the blade and do a second coat. Same for the third, but with a bit of sanding. 

But, with this system I took a bit more care on the first and put 80 on the sander and sanded right off the hop not worrying too much about the grooves. Second, then third using only the sander. Should be minimal sanding before the third and last tomorrow.....and I haven't vacuumed the floor......very nice.


----------

